# Alaska State Fair



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

had the first two of Four shows at the Ak state Fair 2009.
there was only a handful of boers there, me bringing the most (4) 

Calypso was 1st place yearling
Star was 1st place 2-5 mo 
Zenith was 2nd place 2-5mo (though she REALLY should have been first)
Katie was 1st place senior doe
Katie also took Best of Breed
Katie then moved onto Overall Best Doe in Show, but lost to a ND

I didnt agree with alot of the judging and some of the technical stuff, but who can complain with results like these, and who really wants to hear what went wrong?...try to stay positive. I'm a very patient person, but lets just say at the end of the show I was not being very patient!! LOL

all thats left is the 4-H showmanship and conformation at the end of next week. Then Calypso and Katie leave to get bred. the buck i'm using throws alot of bucks so I'm gonna try the ACV in their water, like that old wives tales...anyone ever try it??


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

:stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: 
Katrina that is fantastic results!!! :wahoo: I'm so glad that you did well at the State Fair!
It sounds like your breeding program is doing so well and I hope that you can continue to get more folks involved in raising Boers in Alaska. Maybe with your wonderful showing at the Fair you can get more folks involved and bring in more Boers to your great state and increase and improve the genetics of the breed. keep up the Superior Efforts! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Alright ... :thumbup: way to go Katrina~!!!! congrats.... that is excellent.. :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Hey Pam, maybe with some of that premium money she won we can persuade her to have some more Boers shipped up to Alaska? Sound like they are becoming a valuable commodity up there! :clap:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah my premium should be good :greengrin:
thanks!!!
I will have enough from PFD's (permanent fund dividend sp?) to get a doeling and buckling up here hopefully.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

You had mentioned before how it was hard to ship them overland thru Canada because of health restrictions. Is there such problems if you ship them via the Seattle-Alaska ferry route? If there isn't then I know some folks in Washington State that would love to sell you some beautiful show stock and I'm sure Pam would like the opportunity to have you view her goats and possibly consider them for your growing herd! :wink: LOL ! Lemme know and I can send you some contact info!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i've actually visited pams herd in person, very impressed and I'm planning on buying a buck and doe from her to air-ship up here...i know someone who brought sheep on the ferry but havent looked into pricing. Maybe I'll ask next time I see her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Hey Pam, maybe with some of that premium money she won we can persuade her to have some more Boers shipped up to Alaska?


 :greengrin: :thumbup:



> i've actually visited pams herd in person, very impressed and I'm planning on buying a buck and doe from her to air-ship up here..


 thanks Katrina... :hug: I know ...you have waited for so long................ :doh: ....good things... come to those who wait...right.... :wink:  
Tuesday Sept 1, 2009 ...we will begin breeding.... :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

awesome :thumb: cant wait!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Either can I...Katrina ...LOL  :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

do you know which does are going to each buck yet?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! Katrina WONDERFUL JOB!! CONGRATULATIONS :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> do you know which does are going to each buck yet?


 yeppers I do..... :wink: 
You can see them on my site:

Rossi gets: 
Lilly
Alyssa
Arianna
Nicole
Marissa
grace

Hurricane gets:
Bangals
Cheyenne
Violet
Faith
Kayla
Gabby


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, I bet that Lilly and Rossi will make a great match. love those two. Also Nicole is an eye catcher.
Hurricane and Cheyenne will probably have some flashy, thick ones too!! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hoping for you....the very best Katrina......we will see for sure... by 3 months old....
I can't wait... til we ...can send them your way... and can't wait... for you to start showing them..... :thumbup: :hi5: Your goats did great ...at the Alaska State Fair and I am curious of how....you will do ....with your future goaties.... :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

who was the judge??


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, dont remember his name, I'm pretty sure he's from WA, he had a speech impediment. he wasnt a goat judge, he just judges livestock.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i had two friends up there judging something.. cant remember for the life of me


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's WONDERFUL!


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice winnings ...you should be proud !! With regard to ACV (apple cider vinegar) I have never used it with livestock but do use in in the chickens water 2 tbs per gallon and it makes the feathers very shinny and helps them absorb nutrients from their feed better. Would be interested to see if anyone has used it with goats


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations Katrina. You did very well.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go Katrina!! Wahoooo!!!
We have a buck here now and looking for Jan babies. His name is Auto Repeater. I dont have any fullbloods just PA's if you are interested. But they are all awesome...all foundation stock from Leaning Tree & have some 2DoxTarzNPipes daughters. 
All 3 were 1st 2nd & 3rd in a 6-9 mo old class last year. They threw some great looking bucklings ...4 of them went to our local FFA and they dominated the show!


----------

